# Brunners mantis



## Rick (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Andrew (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice, Rick! This is one of my favorite US species.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 16, 2007)

Get as many ooth as possible i want this species. Maybe i could even let some go and populate


----------



## Andrew (Oct 16, 2007)

Lol, after a nine month incubation period I don't think you'll be wanting to let any of those nymphs go.

I wouldn't, at least.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 16, 2007)

Nine months? Seriously?


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 16, 2007)

Ooo Nice one Rick  

THey might start to hatch in 3 months, and continue to hatch for about 9 month. It is crazy!


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2007)

So far I have four ooths.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 17, 2007)

The batch i had deposited ooth every 2-3 week and continue for 3-5 months. So you will have more ooth to come  easily 12-15 ooth during her lifespan.


----------



## john_jb1 (Oct 17, 2007)

You best be selling them!! I'll buy two!!

please keep us updated! Very hard species to get hold of!

-john-


----------



## joossa (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice close-up!


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2007)

I may sell some. She lays one every ten days.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 17, 2007)

I want one


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2007)

How much are you all willing to pay? B)


----------



## spawn (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd give you $25 for an ooth shipped that you know was fertilized.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 17, 2007)

spawn said:


> that you know was fertilized.


It's a parthenogenic species.  All ooths are fertile.


----------



## spawn (Oct 17, 2007)

100% parthenogenic? No naturally occurring males?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup.


----------

